# Welcome to FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Forum on the Internet



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome to the newly launched FilmSchool.org!

The Film School Forums on our sister site Studentfilms.com were becoming so popular that I decided that it was time enough to give them their own domain, so we recently acquired the FilmSchool.org domain name.

Moving the film school forums from Studentfilms.com to FilmSchool.org accomplishes two things:


Studentfilms.com will now be able to focus on it's original purpose - showcasing student films. Student filmmakers will also be able to get tips on the craft of filmmaking as well as have easy access to Royalty-Free music for their films.


FilmSchool.org will of course be able to focus on film schools, film school advice, and how to get into film school. The film school forum section of Studentfilms.com was an extremely vibrant part of the community... but one doesn't search for "student films" to get tips on film school. 

Now with "Film School" the only words in the domain for the films school forums the site should attract even more visitors and members which means much more vibrant and engaging conversations and our members will quickly be able to have their questions answered by their peers... not to mention have many fellow "applicants in arms" as they apply to film school.
My goal is to make FilmSchool.org the best film school forum on the Internet. I think with our vibrant community that will surely happen.

If you registered on Studentfilms.com before today your user names and passwords will work just fine here. 

It's the same forums - just a new domain name. 

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------

